# Valentines Day - what a load of rubbish!



## ney001 (10 Feb 2010)

Valentines day, it really is absolute rubbish isn't it!.  We were bombarded with calls from friends this year asking if they can come over to our house at the weekend for a few drinks as they don't want to go out to the pubs on Saturday/Sunday because 1. lots of desperate people looking to hook up 2. lots of couples canoodling and buying each other overpriced roses etc in the pub after a few beers. Single girl friends are horrified to not be getting any cards or flowers and are making arrangements all week with each other to go out in gangs at the weekend and 'stick together' 

I have never liked valentines day... ever, husband always did the bunch of flowers etc but I think it's such a waste of money and so forced - the gesture is much devalued when expected and everybody else is doing it.  I much prefer the nice little small romantic things done throughout the year, tea and papers in bed on a Sunday etc.    If you need a greeting card company to tell you to be a little sweet or romantic with your significant other then there must be something wrong. 

Overall Valentines day is just for teenagers, it's the only way they are able to make a fool of themselves and outwardly admit they like each other whilst securing a good shift for themselves! [Do people say shift anymore] - although it does mean that Pancake Tuesday isn't far away - so that's a positive I guess!

Bah humbag


----------



## Caveat (10 Feb 2010)

Completely agree.

On my wife's instructions, I am not to even get her a card never mind overpriced flowers etc.

What's coming next "St Patrick's day cards" isn't it? 

Give me strength...


----------



## VOR (10 Feb 2010)

Caveat said:


> On my wife's instructions, I am not to even get her a card never mind overpriced flowers etc.


 
Don't fall for it Caveat. It's a trap!!! For the love of God man get something!!!


----------



## huskerdu (10 Feb 2010)

What exactly is supposed to be romantic about trying to be romantic at the same time as the rest of the country anyway.

But, I am a sucker for the home made cards the kids present me with every year. 

Beyond the age of 11, Valentines day is just embarrassing


----------



## ney001 (10 Feb 2010)

VOR said:


> Don't fall for it Caveat. It's a trap!!! For the love of God man get something!!!



I think my husband used to think this - but genuinely I hate this day & the carry on that goes with it.  Last straw was about three years ago when he came home from work with a bunch of roses that were pretty much rotten - he had paid 60-70 euro for this crap.  Told him then and there - no more valentines for me - a cup o tae in the morning will do very nicely thank you!


----------



## ali (10 Feb 2010)

ney001 said:


> I think my husband used to think this - but genuinely I hate this day & the carry on that goes with it. Last straw was about three years ago when he came home from work with a bunch of roses that were pretty much rotten - he had paid 60-70 euro for this crap. Told him then and there - no more valentines for me - a cup o tae in the morning will do very nicely thank you!


 
Couldn't agree more. I get incensed when I see people spending that amount on roses which were half the price the week before. Valentines day is nonsense imo but I know some girls who judge each other on what their boyfriends have given them! Pure mental.


----------



## Caveat (10 Feb 2010)

VOR said:


> Don't fall for it Caveat. It's a trap!!! For the love of God man get something!!!


 
 I know what you mean but no, she's entirely serious.

She doesn't do hints/irony etc. 

This of course was on my instruction


----------



## batty (10 Feb 2010)

ali said:


> Couldn't agree more. I get incensed when I see people spending that amount on roses which were half the price the week before. Valentines day is nonsense imo but I know some girls who judge each other on what their boyfriends have given them! Pure mental.


 
I work in a building with lots of girls age 20 - 30.  There seems to be competition, one girls gets 12 red roses, is delighted until another girl gets 24 until another girl gets 48....


----------



## ney001 (10 Feb 2010)

And also I want to go to cinema this weekend but couldn't face the loved up couples walking around the place - God I really do hate valentines day!


----------



## liaconn (10 Feb 2010)

I can think of nothing worse than being in a restaurant on Valentine's night, crammed full of other couples all being self conciously 'romantic' -while the owners roll their eyes and laugh all the way to the bank. To be honest, I think Valentine's is a bit like New Year's Eve - you grow out of it all at about 25 and realise there's nothing wrong with staying at home that night and watching telly.


----------



## liaconn (10 Feb 2010)

batty said:


> I work in a building with lots of girls age 20 - 30. There seems to be competition, one girls gets 12 red roses, is delighted until another girl gets 24 until another girl gets 48....


 
Oh God, I cannot stand when someone's boyfriend gets roses delivered to her AT WORK!  That is not a bit romantic, it's just show offy, exhibitionism.


----------



## DB74 (10 Feb 2010)

Ooooooooooh - green-eyed monster coming out there liaconn???????????


----------



## liaconn (10 Feb 2010)

DB74 said:


> Ooooooooooh - green-eyed monster coming out there liaconn???????????


 
Noooooooooo!  I would kill anyone who delivered roses to me at work.  Pleeeeeese, nooooooooooo!


----------



## batty (10 Feb 2010)

I hate cut flowers, who wants something in their house that's dying?

I told an (ex) boyfriend that I really didn't want flowers so he sent me 12 bottles of red wine instead.  Much more enjoyable.


----------



## Caveat (10 Feb 2010)

batty said:


> ...so he sent me 12 bottles of red wine instead. Much more enjoyable.


 
That's the idea!

But...



> (ex) boyfriend


 
Just no pleasing some people eh?


----------



## batty (10 Feb 2010)

Caveat said:


> That's the idea!
> 
> But...
> 
> ...


 
I know Caveat, he was really good at stuff like presents just not great with everyday life.  Sigh.


----------



## truthseeker (10 Feb 2010)

ney001 said:


> And also I want to go to cinema this weekend but couldn't face the loved up couples walking around the place - God I really do hate valentines day!


 

Now, now Ney001 - you cant blame Valentines Day for this. I also want to go to the cinema this weekend, so Ive booked it for 4pm on Saturday, that way I get to miss the soppy Valentines couples.

My hubby said to me rather pointedly last night 'we dont do Valentines' (short pause where he began to look worried, 'do we?'.
I (naturally) looked totally shocked and said 'WHAT, oh, ok then, eh, we dont, eh, let me think, could I cancel that now......hahahaha - ok we dont'.


----------



## DrMoriarty (10 Feb 2010)

Caveat said:


> Just no pleasing some people eh?


 




http://i906.photobucket.com/albums/ac269/drmoriarty_photos/unromantic.jpg


----------



## VOR (10 Feb 2010)

liaconn said:


> Oh God, I cannot stand when someone's boyfriend gets roses delivered to her AT WORK! That is not a bit romantic, it's just show offy, exhibitionism.


 

Is it not the nearest thing humans get to peeing on a lamp post to mark his "territory"? 

I'm going to get shot for that now...


----------



## ney001 (10 Feb 2010)

Ha ha that reminds me.

When I was in secondary school - my dad (for a joke) sent a bunch of flowers and a badly written card signed from 'my secret admirer'  to my school office - I got called up in assembly to collect my flowers - mortification! 

I spent the day hiding, trying to figure it out until I came out the school gates and my dad was sitting in the car breaking his heart laughing!


----------



## Graham_07 (10 Feb 2010)

ney001 said:


> a badly written card singed from 'my secret admirer'


 
What did he singe it with Ney , [broken link removed]


----------



## Grizzly (10 Feb 2010)

ney001 said:


> I think my husband used to think this - but genuinely I hate this day & the carry on that goes with it. Last straw was about three years ago when he came home from work with a bunch of roses that were pretty much rotten - he had paid 60-70 euro for this crap. Told him then and there - no more valentines for me - a cup o tae in the morning will do very nicely thank you!


 
And what did you get him? Or was it just one way?


----------



## ney001 (10 Feb 2010)

Grizzly said:


> And what did you get him? Or was it just one way?



I don't get him anything, never did..........well nothing directly for him but he definitely benefits! 

This year, there will be no cards nor presents, just a nice quite night in with friends a few beers!


----------



## ney001 (10 Feb 2010)

Graham_07 said:


> What did he singe it with Ney , [broken link removed]



Well you know..... if you're going to do it, do it right!


----------



## michaelm (10 Feb 2010)

Caveat said:


> On my wife's instructions, I am not to even get her a card never mind overpriced flowers etc.


Ditto.  Although my girlfriend will be expecting something.





ney001 said:


> When I was in secondary school - my dad (for a joke) sent a bunch of flowers and a badly written card signed from 'my secret admirer'  to my school office - I got called up in assembly to collect my flowers - mortification!


Indeed, so this is where your deep-seated aversion to Valentine's Day stems from.


----------



## DB74 (10 Feb 2010)

Caveat said:


> _On my wife's instructions, I am not to even get her a card never mind overpriced flowers etc._


 


michaelm said:


> Ditto. Although my girlfriend will be expecting something.


 
So will you be spending Valentines with your wife or girlfriend?!!!!!!


----------



## Graham_07 (10 Feb 2010)

ney001 said:


> Well you know..... if you're going to do it, do it right!


 
There was once a saying "strike while the iron is hot", however I have always been of the belief that you can brain someone quite as easily with a cold iron as with a hot one


----------



## michaelm (10 Feb 2010)

DB74 said:


> So will you be spending Valentines with your wife or girlfriend?!!!!!!


Well, if I'm not in bed by half 10, I'll probably just go home.


----------



## Lex Foutish (10 Feb 2010)

liaconn said:


> Noooooooooo! I would kill anyone who delivered roses to me at work. Pleeeeeese, nooooooooooo!


 
Glad you posted that, Liaconn. Just rang the florist to cancel them!


----------



## liaconn (10 Feb 2010)

Lex Foutish said:


> Glad you posted that, Liaconn. Just rang the florist to cancel them!


 
W-e-e-l   I wouldn't like to see your deposit go to waste. Could you arrange for them to be delivered at about 11am and I'll make sure to be down in the canteen having a coffee. That way I'll have a nice big audience to witness me blushing and looking all morto and putting my hands up to my face with embarassment. And could you make sure they're RED roses and at least a dozen. Thanks.


----------



## Lex Foutish (10 Feb 2010)

liaconn said:


> W-e-e-l I wouldn't like to see your deposit go to waste. Could you arrange for them to be delivered at about 11am and I'll make sure to be down in the canteen having a coffee. That way I'll have a nice big audience to witness me blushing and looking all morto and putting my hands up to my face with embarassment. And could you make sure they're RED roses and at least a dozen. Thanks.


 
She gave me back my deposit. I think she pitied me because I had that "nobody loves me" look about me.  If I go back to her again, she'd probably think I was messing with her and would probably charge me double, second time 'round. Having said that, I'm sure you'd be worth it!


----------



## Graham_07 (10 Feb 2010)

liaconn said:


> And could you make sure they're RED roses and at least a dozen. Thanks.


 
Recession busting Valentines gifts....just email it

(notice...exactly 12 )


----------



## liaconn (10 Feb 2010)

Lex Foutish said:


> She gave me back my deposit. I think she pitied me because I had that "nobody loves me" look about me.  If I go back to her again, she'd probably think I was messing with her and would probably charge me double, second time 'round. Having said that, I'm sure you'd be worth it!


 
Well, I've just realised, Valentine's day is on Sunday so I'd look a bit silly standing in the canteen all by myself (not to mention the burglar alarm going off in the background) so probably just as well.


----------



## ney001 (10 Feb 2010)

Even though I hate valentines day i'm keeping my fingers crossed that he'll get me this bad boy! 

http://www.iwantoneofthose.com/double-slankets/index.html


----------



## Lex Foutish (10 Feb 2010)

Graham_07 said:


> There was once a saying "strike while the iron is hot", however I have always been of the belief that you can brain someone quite as easily with a cold iron as with a hot one


 
Graham, I just spoke to my oul' doll about Valentine's Day. We've both agreed no cards but she wants me to buy a charm for her Pandora Bracelet... http://www.accentsofelegance.com/i/Pan bracelets/pandora-bracelet.jpg

I was thinking of getting the mini-iron. Good idea or bad idea...?


----------



## Kine (10 Feb 2010)

ney001 said:


> And also I want to go to cinema this weekend but couldn't face the loved up couples walking around the place - God I really do hate valentines day!


 
Well, I go to the cinema a *lot* and I'll always be loved up with my missus


----------



## michaelm (10 Feb 2010)

Lex Foutish said:


> I was thinking of getting the mini-iron.


Maybe get her a woman's Harley .


----------



## Graham_07 (10 Feb 2010)

Lex Foutish said:


> I was thinking of getting the mini-iron. Good idea or bad idea...?


 
Lex, you could get her a 9 iron ...oh no, Elin Nordegren has that market cornered.


----------



## AgathaC (10 Feb 2010)

batty said:


> I work in a building with lots of girls age 20 - 30. There seems to be competition, one girls gets 12 red roses, is delighted until another girl gets 24 until another girl gets 48....


I havent witnessed competition like this but when I was a short while in my current workplace I remember one girl having to haul () a bunch of roses all through the office on Valentine's Day cos her husband had left them in the car 'to surprise her'.


----------



## PyritePete (10 Feb 2010)

went one year to Luttrellstown castle for a romantic dinner...2 sittings 7pm or 9m from memory. Food was horrible, slopped out on a plate, lukewarm. No atmosphere, others had a better idea & avoided the night. Cost me a small fortune.

Never again. Got flowers one year, dont want to spoil Mrs Pete every year !!

And the rugby is in Paris this weekend too...


----------



## gipimann (10 Feb 2010)

Caveat -

No, St Patrick's Day isn't the next "card-fest", Mother's Day is 14th March!!

Can I say "bah humbug" to Valentine's Day as well as to Christmas?!


----------



## Rois (10 Feb 2010)

Hate Valentines - if anyone asks me I'm telling them that I'm celebrating the Chinese New Year instead


----------



## Yorrick (11 Feb 2010)

And then he wonders why you have grown up disfunctional and anti social ?


----------



## Mpsox (11 Feb 2010)

My wife got me a set of battery jump leads and some other car related stuff for valentines day a few years ago. She's the petrol head in the family. Her explanation was that because I do a lot of driving for work, if I broke down, she wanted me to have everything I need to get me home to her. I thought it was sweet. Obviously I still take the mickey out of her for it though......


----------



## Grizzly (11 Feb 2010)

ney001 said:


> I don't get him anything, never did..........well nothing directly for him but he definitely benefits!


 
Something sad about both of your posts. I'm sure that he would appreciate even a flower past it's best............


----------



## Caveat (11 Feb 2010)

Mpsox said:


> My wife got me a set of battery jump leads...


 
Ah yes. Makes sense. For your Peugeot I suppose?


----------



## ney001 (11 Feb 2010)

Grizzly said:


> Something sad about both of your posts. I'm sure that he would appreciate even a flower past it's best............



Well by him benefiting - I meant I buy myself a good book and that gives him an hours peace - don't know what you were thinking????? 

As for something sad about the posts - in my humble opinion anybody above the age of 21 who does the whole forced valentine thing is just a little bit sad themselves.  The whole point for me and my relationship is that we try to be  kind and romantic with each other all year long - that said, romance for me certainly isn't about flowers and crap teddies and all that stuff - I just love the little things that he does every week that only he would know that I like and vice versa! .  And I can tell you now - if I gave him him a flower past it's best or indeed a flower in full bloom, those little nice things he does would stop for at least a week!


----------



## Rois (11 Feb 2010)

Yorrick said:


> And then he wonders why you have grown up disfunctional and anti social ?


 
I don't think you have any right to make this judgement about me.  Practically all the other posters are anti - Valentine's Day also.


----------



## RMCF (11 Feb 2010)

For all the Valentine experts out there, please answer me this one.

Up to about a year ago, 12 red roses cost anywhere between €20 and €50.

Now you can get 12 for €4.

How come?


----------



## Teatime (11 Feb 2010)

RMCF said:


> For all the Valentine experts out there, please answer me this one.
> 
> Up to about a year ago, 12 red roses cost anywhere between €20 and €50.
> 
> ...


 
Deflation.


----------



## Teatime (11 Feb 2010)

Mpsox said:


> My wife got me a set of battery jump leads...for valentines day a few years ago.


 
Kinky !!


----------



## mathepac (11 Feb 2010)

RMCF said:


> ... Up to about a year ago, 12 red roses cost anywhere between €20 and €50.
> 
> Now you can get 12 for €4.
> 
> How come?


They're the same roses?


----------



## batty (11 Feb 2010)

mathepac said:


> They're the same roses?


\\

I'd be a bit worried where they're coming from & how much producers have paid. I worked in Kenya& producers get a tiny tiny fraction of the end price.  (are they getting even less?).  

There are differnet kinds of roses too with some types costing much more.


----------



## RMCF (12 Feb 2010)

I'm not expecting to get the same quality of roses for €4 that you used to buy for €40, but the difference is massive. Can there really be that much of a difference in quality to justify that price?

I'm guessing its more to do with the fact that Irish people were silly with their money up until last year, and would thought nothing of spending silly money on silly things. Now we live in a different Ireland.

And good to see too.


----------



## Lex Foutish (12 Feb 2010)

RMCF said:


> I'm not expecting to get the same quality of roses for €4 that you used to buy for €40, but the difference is massive. Can there really be that much of a difference in quality to justify that price?
> 
> I'm guessing its more to do with the fact that Irish people were silly with their money up until last year, and would thought nothing of spending silly money on silly things. Now we live in a different Ireland.
> 
> And good to see too.


 
Bad news, RCMF........as a new dad, you'll have to seriously go to town on a Valentine's Day bunch of flowers for Mrs. RMCF!............. 

[broken link removed]


----------



## RMCF (12 Feb 2010)

But Lex, Mrs RMCF has told me she doesn't want flowers for Vals Day.

Is this a bluff to see if I buy her any I wonder? Mmm, what to do ! Don't want to end up in the bad books.


----------



## michaelm (12 Feb 2010)

RMCF said:


> But Lex, Mrs RMCF has told me she doesn't want flowers for Vals Day.
> 
> Is this a bluff to see if I buy her any I wonder? Mmm, what to do ! Don't want to end up in the bad books.


Buy her some flowers (or maybe perfume) . . not because you had to but because you didn't have to but wanted to.


----------



## Vanilla (12 Feb 2010)

michaelm said:


> Buy her some flowers (or maybe perfume) . . not because you had to but because you didn't have to but wanted to.


 

I'm guessing michaelm is a happily married man, because that is just about the perfect way to a woman's heart, even if she has said she doesn't want anything for Valentines.


----------



## becky (12 Feb 2010)

michaelm said:


> Buy her some flowers (or maybe perfume) . . not because you had to but because you didn't have to but wanted to.


 
I agree also.


----------



## ney001 (12 Feb 2010)

michaelm said:


> Buy her some flowers (or maybe perfume) . . not because you had to but because you didn't have to but wanted to.



But don't wait until Valentines day to do it....... kind of takes away from the spontaneous gesture!.


----------



## DB74 (12 Feb 2010)

michaelm said:


> Buy her some flowers (or maybe perfume) . . not because you had to but because you didn't have to but wanted to.


 
That's all well and good but if you buy anything on or around Valentine's Day it's still going to look like a Valentine's Day gift.


----------



## Marion (12 Feb 2010)

I bet she would like this - not a flower in sight. Isn't there a rugby match in  March? Winners all around?

[broken link removed]

_Jo Malone Vanilla & Anise Afternoon Tea €36 per person  at The Merrion Hotel, Dublin, 01 603 0600, March 2010._

Marion


----------



## Mpsox (12 Feb 2010)

Caveat said:


> Ah yes. Makes sense. For your Peugeot I suppose?


 
Gathering dust in the boot of the car and never been used, except to jump start one of my staff's Ford Focus in the cold weather.


----------



## carpedeum (12 Feb 2010)

Duplicate error.


----------



## carpedeum (12 Feb 2010)

Best Valentines Day we had was some years ago when I whisked Mrs Carpedeum to Dublin Airport for a surprise day trip with a theatre show, exotic meal and some shopping included.

We went to Manchester had a nice meal in Chinatown  and then took the metro link to the Theatre of Dreams to see Eric Cantona and the lads play. I even took her shopping to the Man U. hyperstore where I bought her a shirt with No. 7 on it.  

Everytime I have gone to Old Trafford since, it brings back fond memories.


----------

